# Porter brook Sheffield, March 2014



## Black (Mar 26, 2014)

The brook rises at Clough Hollow,
the culverts start at Pear Street
and finishes at the Sheaf
Length of about 2 miles.
Then merges with the Sheaf, beneath Sheffield Midland Station

Waitrose culvert







 








St Marys Gate culvert







 








Eyre Street culvert

































Shoreham Street culvert












100 yds behind this photograph lies the culvert which merges with the Sheaf,
beneath Sheffield Midland station


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 27, 2014)

What a lovely walk! 
Brilliant stuff, cheers for sharing!


----------

